

Is Jeopardy! a viable source of startup funding? - zach

Well, I'm on tonight's show, so I guess we'll see  (I'm co-founder of LALife.com, a local real estate site).  Tune in and find out.
======
jrbedard
Good Luck! Just make sure not to spell the host's name backward ;)

~~~
zach
Someone totally beat me to it:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHnX-fqlo1M>

A guy also bet $1337 in the college tournament.

